# Pen Blank Drilling Jig



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

I just finished my plans for a pen blank drilling jig. I built this about a year ago and it works great. Take a look HERE for the complete plans. Comments are always welcome.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Looks good. Thanks for sharing the plans.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

This looks like it will work great. I notice the hole to let the chips drop out of the way. Good idea.


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. The hole was accidental and not a through hole. I just drilled a blank too deep. I don't know if drilling a hole all the way through is a good idea or not. It might cause some blow outs???


----------

